# Trying times ahead



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I pray that things can settle down in Minnesota. Too many have absolutely no respect for the laws of this great land.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Perhaps the police should stop murdering people.

The looting is dumb, I agree. But burning down the police station... Sure


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd even understand them outside the officers house. But they're just destroying anything and everything for the sake of violence and looting. Even some blacks are upset with this, rightfully so because some still have to work and pay their bills and wont be able to.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> Perhaps the police should stop murdering people.
> 
> The looting is dumb, I agree. But burning down the police station... Sure



No you can't burn down the police station... Never had a policeman assault me because I've never been disrespectful of the police. The guy wasn't randomly picked from a crowd he was doing something that he shouldn't have been doing. When he was called on it he resisted. Tragically he lost his life but let's not fail to realize this would never have happened if he just acted responsibly. Media will try to lead everyone to believe he was the pillar of the community


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

It's the culture of the US now. There's a lot of hate.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> It's the culture of the US now. There's a lot of hate.


Just remember, we were not there! Like bridgeman said..be carefull to not let the media lead you to believe something different that it was..let justic prevail. This seams to be a cultural problem with the cops. you can understand the anger, but the looting, and burning there own community, nah..thats criminal


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Protesting is fine. What these people are doing is criminal and pathetic. I hope they are caught and jailed just like the cop. What the heck is wrong with people. Violence and destruction won’t solve a thing.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I'm not that old and I have lived long enough to see this happen many times. Of course the LA riots got a lot of attention, but this happens somewhere about every year in the US. Always a criminal element in the area that is looking for an opportunity to destroy property and steal anything of value in the larger cities. It is sad as just like anywhere USA, these business owners and looters are members of the same community. And it has nothing to do with this event - these looters are just bad people always looking for an opportunity to commit crimes. It is a self-destructing cycle in some areas of the country carrying on for decades.

It will happen with more frequency due to media and internet coverage imo...rinse, wash, repeat!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Protesting and rioting in downtown Columbus last night...business's vandalized...idiots, Columbus had nothing to do with it or anywhere else in the US...it's really redundant...they wanna talk about racism so they create a racist group to do it...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the pandemic has everyone irritable, on edge, angry! Has anyone noticed people speeding(in a hurry to go nowhere!) thru municipalities, daring you to "encroach on their space" or "going up the "wrong way" marked aisles in stores defiantly, just tired of the whole thing and irritated!?? I had a older woman in a fancy SUV honk her horn incessently at me because I made a "full stop" at a STOP sign yesterday in little Hartville! Not to mention a few Hot weather days adding to it all! Is it any question this is all happening?? It's going to get a lot worse everywhere before it gets better! The "officials" better start paying attention!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

No there should not be violent protests,like said,anyone starting this crap needs to be locked up. Just like the police officer should be. The guy was done,regardless what happened before this incident. I am all for police officers defending there lives. All for it. If you reach into your pocket after the cops tell you to put your hands up,your going to get shot. But this guy was done. It was deadly force against non deadly force. It was wrong. He could of been searched(sounds like he already had been),cuffed,and put away. This police officer went to far. And so did the other police officers that stood around watching.and I dont care if he was a junky theif or not.
But violent protest are not the answer.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

As soon as the victim was placed in handcuffs the party was over....cops should have put him in cruiser and taken to the station....the arrogance of the officer on the victim’s throat is disgusting......and looking into the camera with that smirk is bs.....he should have been arrested already....as for the looting....white trash also involved with blacks finally have a reason to loot....these people weren’t there for anything but the looting!!!!!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

But like I just told my grandchildren as we viewed the video on the news. Once you do something illegal (whatever) there is a chance that things can take a terrible turn, no one wanted that to happen but it did. 
No one is breaking into AutoZone for Floyd.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> But like I just told my grandchildren as we viewed the video on the news. Once you do something illegal (whatever) there is a chance that things can take a terrible turn, no one wanted that to happen but it did.
> No one is breaking into AutoZone for Floyd.


That's a great thing to teach your grandson. But does not justify what the officer did,an other officers did not do.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

there are bad officers out there and good ones out there, pretty sure good out numbers the bad by hopefully high numbers. i cant imagine what an officer sees everyday while on patrol, dealing with everything under the sun....drugs, murders, rapes, domestic violence, fatal car wreaks on a daily basis. what these protesters are doing is way wrong it will get worse and more people will die. TWO WRONGS DONT MAKE A RIGHT


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The protesters are not the ones looting out there. It is the criminals that are taking advantage of the distracted police force to pillage and to throw things at the cops. 

What I saw one that video was one of the most disgusting, vile acts ever caught on tape! Floyd was already in handcuffs and on his belly in the street. He was held down for minutes!!! The officer had plenty of time to decide whether or not to let up on a handcuffed man or keep pressing down until he was unconscious! That cop didn't even let up after he lost consciousness! He didn't let up until the ambulance arrived! Police deal with the worst of society on a daily basis, but it is their responsibility to be professional and maintain the rule of law without unnecessary force or prejudice. In a lot of cases, they have to make a split second decision on the threat they are facing, but that was not the case here. Fortunately, cell phones and security cameras are now showing how bad the problem is. A video tells a lot better story than falsified police reports! The bad police can't protect their own by corroborating a lie. 

The Black Lives Matter movement is not a racist group. They are just demanding equal treatment! They want police, judges, politicians, employers, and neighbors to treat them the same as they would a white person. There are many that still don't. If that was a white person that tried to use a counterfeit bill, the police would have stopped him for questioning. They would have asked him where he got the bill. He would have said, Jennifer from down the street gave it to me as payment for a lawn mower I sold her. Then, the police would have questioned Jennifer. They would not have handcuffed him and then shoved their knee on his neck until died! Did the police even verify that the bill was in fact counterfeit before they cuffed him? These things happen every day all around the country. It needs to stop. America is going to crap and it's breaking apart our "United" States.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

not true, we have had many white people in the jail I work at for counterfeiting. ITs not about race. Those who say it is only see it as a race issue. If that was a black cop and a white guy on the ground what would of happened? Would there be looting and rioting and burning things down? If they want to focus on lives and what matters they need to go to Chicago and places like that. Anyone see the memorial day results from all the shootings Chicago had? ITs sad that they only want to focus on 1 cop and 1 individual yet there are cities where 20-50 people are being shot in a weekend. But hey the only thing I've learned is that its ok to loot, riot and set stuff on fire in the name of injustice. 

I work in law enforcement and have since 2001. I was all for the support of the public and Minnesota until they started looting and rioting. They lost my support and I hope the nation guard squashes this crap before it gets out of hand, which apparently has spread to Columbus and its coming to Dayton in the next two days.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

The victim was in handcuffs.....should have put him in cruiser and back to station.....this cop murdered the victim....cannot sugarcoat this attack....this bs needs to stop!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Protesting is a good thing and encouraged in this country. We have the right to flood DC, state buildings, etc. with organized or individual protest whenever we want. Our countrymen from all backgrounds and demographics have fought and died for these rights. We should all welcome the exercise of our rights regardless if we agree with the premise of the protesters or not.

Big difference between protesting and what is going on here. This violence against the police, destruction of property, theft, etc. is NOT protesting. These are all criminal acts. Anybody caught or verified on film should be punished to the full extent of the law and held accountable for all damages.

Even the Victim's girlfriend made a plea saying this is the last thing in the world he would want, his family and friends want.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why tear gas a peaceful protest in Minnesota?? Here in Michigan there were 100's of white men with assault rifles protesting in Lansing. If those were black people they wouldn't have been left alone! Racism at its finest. That cop had been in trouble in the past. Shady cop that should get the death penalty.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry if your caught and being restrained and you don't resist you end up living. An attempt at being a tough guy resisting arrest ended up in him dead. The officers fault YES and I'm positive he's going to pay dearly for this. Can't persuade me any other way.. all the guy had to do was not resist. No respect for law enforcement, sign of the times.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

...


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

TomC said:


> not true, we have had many white people in the jail I work at for counterfeiting. ITs not about race. Those who say it is only see it as a race issue. If that was a black cop and a white guy on the ground what would of happened? Would there be looting and rioting and burning things down? If they want to focus on lives and what matters they need to go to Chicago and places like that. Anyone see the memorial day results from all the shootings Chicago had? ITs sad that they only want to focus on 1 cop and 1 individual yet there are cities where 20-50 people are being shot in a weekend. But hey the only thing I've learned is that its ok to loot, riot and set stuff on fire in the name of injustice.
> 
> I work in law enforcement and have since 2001. I was all for the support of the public and Minnesota until they started looting and rioting. They lost my support and I hope the nation guard squashes this crap before it gets out of hand, which apparently has spread to Columbus and its coming to Dayton in the next two days.


I couldn't agree with you more Tom,more folks were killed in Chicago and wounded then the Chinese flu(aka corona virus )killed there.Has anyone ever been prosecuted for arson ect rom the ferguson Mo. riots awhile back?? If there's no law enforcement this will get out of hand and it won't stop.The polic eand national guard need to put an end to the lawlessness ASAP. I am in total support of the peaceful protests to get justice But the criminal behavior must be stopped!!!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

National media always tries to pit the police against the people. They post images of officers standing on the throat of citizens. Rarely do police get so out of line and rarely do protesters turn violent. But stuff like this makes it impossible to police and endangers the economy. Can’t have an economy with out the police. No media coverage on the police doing there job or peaceful protests. Doesn’t fit the national media agenda.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Hopefully national guard will get things under control. There is no respect anymore. White or black it doesn't matter, if they can verify their identity on camera they should be locked up right beside the cop. Are country has enough on its plate right now, this BS isnt going to help.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

The cops did wrong for sure but BLM is a typical domestic terrorist organization after all if you forgotten how they acted in criminal matter by looting and destroying everything in sight and saying they are not being involved in then you don't know nothing or just turning blind eye to it all! It's plain obvious and if they didn't want to be part of their own antifascist organization then they should stay home and let justice sorts this all out.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Don’t do stupid things and you won’t get choked out by police. It’s real simple.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I find it utterly disgusting. Even if he resisted, he was finally under control. That is when he should have been put in the patrol car. This was blatant abuse by all the officers involved. There comes a time when people have to listen to their conscious, and put a stop to further unnecessary harm. These guys will have to live with this for the rest of their lives. If they have a conscious. Whether you were there or not...you can see the total disregard for a life. Racism is still a stigma in this country, and will not go away anytime soon. Criminal action was in play by all involved. Just not justified by the police, I see it as a kind of message, by the officer, knowing that he is being on video. 
This is how you will be treated by officers like myself.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Another thread where a DISLIKE button would be appropriate. When a person is in handcuffs, that is it. You put him in the car and shut the door.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

the whole incident is a tragedy But what I don't understand is why no riots,looting,burning down business,news coverage 24/7,national guard when every day in this countryblack lves are shot to death in every city in this country and by their own race to boot.Do they only matter when a white kills them I quess it doesn't matter when its their own it makes it ok.You would thinl jesse Jackson and al Sharpton would be very busy stirring up trouble but no ,no civil discourse at all just another weekend of death in the black community.I just don't understand!!!!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

How many arrests have there been for violence and looting after this terrible incident?
I'm going to guess less than a handful

Until you put on the shield you have no idea what its like other than what is portrayed by the media

Thoughts and prayers with all families involved


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> No you can't burn down the police station... Never had a policeman assault me because I've never been disrespectful of the police. The guy wasn't randomly picked from a crowd he was doing something that he shouldn't have been doing. When he was called on it he resisted. Tragically he lost his life but let's not fail to realize this would never have happened if he just acted responsibly. Media will try to lead everyone to believe he was the pillar of the community


Wow, I can't believe what I just read. Have you seen any of the video? He was killed for possibly passing a fake $20 dollar bill and that is about it. I hope it wakes up the thugs with a gun and a badge. I know burning down the city is counterproductive, but how else do you get someone's attention nowadays? Peaceful protests don't work....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like there may be a LOT more to the story. These two worked security together and knew each other. Expect more to come out on the murder eventually


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

These kinds of protests aren't organized. There are people, that are just waiting for some thing like this. These people arm themselves in a way to incite violence and damage, to also create a dangerous environment. Who brings fireworks to a protest or demonstration? Along with very expensive lasers, to stave off aircraft. Let alone bring flammable materials to burn down whatever they desire. And care very little about causing harm to others. Also, some just can't help themselves, but to get involved. For the similar aspect of not looking at a horrible accident. People just can't get enough of this stuff. They are the weak minded people that can easily be led to do the bidding of others, while the "others "stand back and bathe in their accomplishments.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Evil begets evil. 
Does anyone remember the cause of this uproar?
Some guy, in public, on camera, abusing the authority trusted to him.
How long do you expect the community to believe you are sworn to serve and protect?
Respect is earned. With authority comes responsibility. This meathead just put all of law enforcement in harms way. Change is long overdo. The response is unfortunate but not unexpected.--Tim


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

JamesF said:


> These kinds of protests aren't organized. There are people, that are just waiting for some thing like this. These people arm themselves in a way to incite violence and damage, to also create a dangerous environment. Who brings fireworks to a protest or demonstration? Along with very expensive lasers, to stave off aircraft. Let alone bring flammable materials to burn down whatever they desire. And care very little about causing harm to others. Also, some just can't help themselves, but to get involved. For the similar aspect of not looking at a horrible accident. People just can't get enough of this stuff. They are the weak minded people that can easily be led to do the bidding of others, while the "others "stand back and bathe in their accomplishments.


hope they don't need anything from autozone


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

SO COPS ALWAYS MURDER PEOPLE?????????????
ARE PROMOTING THE BURNING OF THE POLICE STATION??????




mas5588 said:


> Perhaps the police should stop murdering people.
> 
> The looting is dumb, I agree. But burning down the police station... Sure


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

ruffhunter said:


> SO COPS ALWAYS MURDER PEOPLE?????????????
> ARE PROMOTING THE BURNING OF THE POLICE STATION??????


I know, kneeling for the national anthem would get there attention right?????


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

ruffhunter said:


> SO COPS ALWAYS MURDER PEOPLE?????????????
> ARE PROMOTING THE BURNING OF THE POLICE STATION??????


These incidents are basically born out of personal decisions, during a time of stress. Of which, they lose any ability to think rationally. This is not what police are about. And labeling them as such is reckless, or just not the proper way to feel about the people that put themselves in harm's way for the general public.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

A whole lot of assumptions and misconceptions on arrests, investigations black vs white and police lies in reporting is PURE BS! I believe but dont quote me they were wearing body cams i thought. My cruiser had a camera and mic. Fact is, there is a large number of arrestee's and people we dealt with that would routinely file false and often wild complaints in writing and its nice to have video and your mic recording to say it never happened. You believe the report of lies cover-up sounds like Mississippi Burning in the 1960s everywhere, everyday today. You dont think they verified the bill? BLACK LIVES MATTER is a RACIST-Terrorist group and all they do is take advantage to disrupt and trash and turn anything they get involved with into a cancer. They DONT have have sit down meetings to accomplish anything in a professional manner. You clearly have NO idea how law enforcement works and investigations work. Black or white investigations are the same. There was no way for the internal investigation into the officers for a firing followed their union policy and due process. Guilty or not, that city and officers are bound by it and is laid out in levels of hearings and steps. The city will loose in the end regardless on that particular steps. 



bdawg said:


> The protesters are not the ones looting out there. It is the criminals that are taking advantage of the distracted police force to pillage and to throw things at the cops.
> 
> What I saw one that video was one of the most disgusting, vile acts ever caught on tape! Floyd was already in handcuffs and on his belly in the street. He was held down for minutes!!! The officer had plenty of time to decide whether or not to let up on a handcuffed man or keep pressing down until he was unconscious! That cop didn't even let up after he lost consciousness! He didn't let up until the ambulance arrived! Police deal with the worst of society on a daily basis, but it is their responsibility to be professional and maintain the rule of law without unnecessary force or prejudice. In a lot of cases, they have to make a split second decision on the threat they are facing, but that was not the case here. Fortunately, cell phones and security cameras are now showing how bad the problem is. A video tells a lot better story than falsified police reports! The bad police can't protect their own by corroborating a lie.
> 
> The Black Lives Matter movement is not a racist group. They are just demanding equal treatment! They want police, judges, politicians, employers, and neighbors to treat them the same as they would a white person. There are many that still don't. If that was a white person that tried to use a counterfeit bill, the police would have stopped him for questioning. They would have asked him where he got the bill. He would have said, Jennifer from down the street gave it to me as payment for a lawn mower I sold her. Then, the police would have questioned Jennifer. They would not have handcuffed him and then shoved their knee on his neck until died! Did the police even verify that the bill was in fact counterfeit before they cuffed him? These things happen every day all around the country. It needs to stop. America is going to crap and it's breaking apart our "United" States.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Is this the incident we’re discussing?


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

ruffhunter said:


> A whole lot of assumptions and misconceptions on arrests, investigations black vs white and police lies in reporting is PURE BS! I believe but dont quote me they were wearing body cams i thought. My cruiser had a camera and mic. Fact is, there is a large number of arrestee's and people we dealt with that would routinely file false and often wild complaints in writing and its nice to have video and your mic recording to say it never happened. You believe the report of lies cover-up sounds like Mississippi Burning in the 1960s everywhere, everyday today. You dont think they verified the bill? BLACK LIVES MATTER is a RACIST-Terrorist group and all they do is take advantage to disrupt and trash and turn anything they get involved with into a cancer. They DONT have have sit down meetings to accomplish anything in a professional manner. You clearly have NO idea how law enforcement works and investigations work. Black or white investigations are the same. There was no way for the internal investigation into the officers for a firing followed their union policy and due process. Guilty or not, that city and officers are bound by it and is laid out in levels of hearings and steps. The city will loose in the end regardless on that particular steps.


Ok, I will bite. So the police don't investigate the police?


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

If they bring this crap out of the urban areas into the rural areas, they will get a different reception.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

YES they do. Ive known a couple that were fired and all were justified except one and the dept has since lost that one. BUT there's no way they can fire the MN officer that quick, its a lengthy process and more or less standardize across the country. The hearings, appeals and steps are mandatory. 



billy4prez said:


> Ok, I will bite. So the police don't investigate the police?


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

ruffhunter said:


> YES they do. Ive known a couple that were fired and all were justified except one and the dept has since lost that one. BUT there's no way they can fire the MN officer that quick, its a lengthy process and more or less standardize across the country. The hearings, appeals and steps are mandatory.


Im sorry but, they were fired. Thats it? What can I say, I was raised by a combat veteran. The two things that he taught me was ( when in a situation like this) is just remember once you pull the trigger, you cant take it back, and when you carry a gun you have "raised the stakes ". Which leo can and do every day. Do they teach that to leo anymore? I just think that some people have a legitimate concern about leo. This is a perfect example. What would happened if no video was recorded? Can you see my concern why you're investigated by your own?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 359895
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect what you have to say, but posting this kind of inflammatory story, is completely out of context to this discussion. Was the victim somehow involved with that tragedy? What is the correlation?--Tim


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Hearing from law enforcement, is a good way to get a better understanding of the situation and the difference between civilian and civil workers.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

I know many of you weren’t around, but this whole scenario reminds of the late 60’s and early 70’s!!!!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow said:


> I respect what you have to say, but posting this kind of inflammatory story, is completely out of context to this discussion. Was the victim somehow involved with that tragedy? What is the correlation?--Tim
> 
> View attachment 359903


 forgive me for I haven’t watched the news for about a month and a half now so I’m not up to speed with what’s going on. OP is right though with this thread title, things are getting troubling these days. Apparently some more than others though????


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just turned on the Columbus news. Very disappointing.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...2020.

Sad/frustrating/painful/stupidity/over reactions/under reactions...

...is America great?
...laws?
...will all be <normal> again?
...is the hole to deep this time?


Truly a different world...place and time we live. To think it will only get worse...fact.

Look out for loved ones family/friends. Gut check time...use your head and best judgment with everything you do going forward. Set as many <good> examples as you can...lord knows we need it now and going forward. 

Talking about current events/the virus/...and what is to come in future with times of trouble. 

Brace yourselves. 

Don.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Wow fifty plus posts. Not one post saying hey the cop with his knee on his neck. Yeah they knew each other for over 17 years. Actually worked together. There’s way more to the story.

People burning stuff and looting should be shot on sight. S.it happens in America every day. Media sensationalizes it. Agendas, When’s the last time an illegal was on the news for doing wrong/big story. When’s the last time a injustice like this happens with a white person. 

It happens everyday. Yet it’s not written or sensationalized. If it was murder lock him up end of the story. Robbing,looting, burning **** down. They need shot on sight. Absolutely bullshit


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Saltfork said:


> Wow fifty plus posts. Not one post saying hey the cop with his knee on his neck. Yeah they knew each other for over 17 years. Actually worked together. There’s way more to the story.
> 
> People burning stuff and looting should be shot on sight. S.it happens in America every day. Media sensationalizes it. Agendas, When’s the last time an illegal was on the news for doing wrong/big story. When’s the last time a injustice like this happens with a white person.
> 
> It happens everyday. Yet it’s not written or sensationalized. If it was murder lock him up end of the story. Robbing,looting, burning **** down. They need shot on sight. Absolutely bullshit


So are you saying looting deserves to be shot on sight?


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I sit here and wonder what kind of message one of our past great leaders would say to the current america...where are these people who can speak of both truth and love and kindness...I, like everyone else, have to rely on the media for information. I cant help but feel the great division promoted by the media, and note an absolute silence from our "leaders" that contain true compassion, wisdom and embrace the ideals that make america what america is in the mind. I think of the looters, and think that they must feel they have nothing to lose, but, what and who is there to remind these people that they have value, have dignity and should act and believe in those values. Minorities, especially blacks are often pandered to and used as political chips on the table. A human is happiest when he or she can rest easy, knowing they earned what is theirs, got there by working hard. The pandering and advancement policies only hurt, let alone how race is used in politics. I think we all deserve better. There is no democrat or republican out there who even comes close, without using it as a form of pandering, and people know it is not sincere. Imagine a leader like MLK standing in a line with protesters, protesting the citizens who are looting and destroying, looking into their faces and asking them to realize they have worth and are better than what they are doing. That would quickly destroy stereotypes, and only a man of wisdom like him could pull it off. I am sick of people being horrible to eachother and being fed racism from media and politicians, and a true lack of leadership from politicians. I think the president has alot of good points and many bad, but none of these people are even close to being compassionate leaders. Please, be kind to each other, dont push anyone down and try to help out. Sorry for posting my opinion, and all I can say is the video of Mr. Floyds death details it was certainly unnecessary to have the knee in neck for 8 minutes, let alone the 2.5 after he blacked out. It is sad none of the other officers were man enough to stand up to the veteran. It starts with each individual, be kind to eachother, open your minds, look past Fox or CNN. We are going to need eachother.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

a few counties around here are on curfew. the stores are all closed and carts are loaded up in front of the doors. essentially barricades.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Listen to me. Please Listen to me.

African-Americans have a deep-seated distrust of the Police, it's something we will never understand. "We" would think Electing an African-American as President (twice) would help improve the trust factor, but apparently "we" were wrong.

I do not believe the Officer(s) involved were racist, I do not believe they intended to kill George Floyd. But that doesn't matter, the African-American community belives this was some horrifying, overtly-racist act, a "Lynching" and we must listen to what they have to say.

We must listen to what they say, observe the actions they take in response, and we must respond diplomatically: As a Country, we have changed! These are simply bad cops, bad, poorly-trained cops that made one-mistake too many, not racist cops....

_*These*_ are racist Cops...

(Racist Cops don't dare get caught on film, let alone caught on film killing a black man...)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

https://www.chicagoreporter.com/the-us-white-majority-will-soon-disappear-forever/


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Connect the dots. (We have to right our wrongs, we have to change our perception, before it's too late).


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

someone posted on here who is there to remind these people that they have value and worth.Its not going to be a politician its really a simple word its called PARENTS!!!!!! Also other than the military the police really do put their lives on the line every day and for the most part they are good people and really want to serve the community.there are also many smaller police depts. that your compensation for risking your life is miniscle we pay our super hero jock atheletes hundreds of thousands more. I wonder how the people of Minneapolis would feel if all their police officers resigned today and left them to fend for themselves!! Gee I wonder if they would view them a little different.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dirty cop on a power trip that carried things way too far. He was charged with Floyd's murder and will face justice. I'm sure there are a few dirty black cops across America that have roughed up some white perps too. Most cops black and white are decent people, but as far as the looters and arsonists, we are seeing a cultural problem playing out that might take generations to solve.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


>


Come on now, Bobby...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My take is that these rioters don't care about the guy that died. Just an excuse to loot and burn..


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

billy4prez said:


> Wow, I can't believe what I just read. Have you seen any of the video? He was killed for possibly passing a fake $20 dollar bill and that is about it. I hope it wakes up the thugs with a gun and a badge. I know burning down the city is counterproductive, but how else do you get someone's attention nowadays? Peaceful protests don't work....


How do you get someone's attention nowadays? You either do something negative or positive,YOU DECIDE
How about following the law, and if your being questioned you did or did not do...Stay calm do not resist, do as your asked and be polite.....A pretty small list of things that will make life much easier for EVERYONE involved...........................PERIOD


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ICENUT said:


> someone posted on here who is there to remind these people that they have value and worth.Its not going to be a politician its really a simple word its called PARENTS!!!!!! Also other than the military the police really do put their lives on the line every day and for the most part they are good people and really want to serve the community.there are also many smaller police depts. that your compensation for risking your life is miniscle we pay our super hero jock atheletes hundreds of thousands more. I wonder how the people of Minneapolis would feel if all their police officers resigned today and left them to fend for themselves!! Gee I wonder if they would view them a little different.


at one time, the mayor, fry, questioned whether cops should be carrying guns.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Americans have the right to peaceful protest. Americans don’t have the right to loot, burn, and vandalize public or private property. I feel bad for the business owners who are trying to get back on their feet after the shutdown, now they have broken out storefronts and vandalized business’s to deal with. The people involved in these riots are ignorant thugs. You invoke change by being smart and acting with your mind. These people aren’t interested in that. They are harming their fellow Americans with their stupidity.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree now have the army go stop it NOW,


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I f they don't stop it now it will lead to bigger and worse things and will get really ugly down the road.Its time to say enough is enough you riot and loot and risk peoples live you will pay a price


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

We try to follow the rule of law because we work and are vested in our countries success, but these people don’t work or care about others. 
WELCOME TO THE NEW DEMOCRATIC SOCIALIST PARTY
zero bail sanctuary cities and communism for all


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

How you like our new country Somalia Mogadishu,niger, we are now a 3rd world country with no rule of law.Mayors and politicans are calling on don't stop the rioting don't use force just let them run amok.Please they say its just making it worseREALLY. America is going down the tubes even faster than expected and just wait till the next gang of thugs and progressives take over.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So much for a peaceful conversation. 

People are screaming for justice. The cop was charged and arrested yesterday yet the destruction and stealing went on again last night. Very disturbing. Once the sun goes down the motive changes very quickly unfortunately. I hope the law enforcement stays safe tonight.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Apples/oranges comparing these riots to “Open back up Protests”

the “open back up protests”
- actually WANT to go back to work
-occur in broad daylight 
-don’t destroy businesses
-don’t burn down their friends/families stores and-or stores these folks work at and shop at
-don’t flip over cars
-don’t burn police stations...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I saw clip on the morning news that thugs attacked motorists (I forget what a city) yesterday. The video showed innocent people trapped in their vehicles while the windows are being broken out by a group of thugs with hammers and baseball bats. It looked like a situation where the trapped motorists had no ability to retreat.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Muddy said:


> I saw clip on the morning news that thugs attacked motorists (I forget what a city) yesterday. The video showed innocent people trapped in their vehicles while the windows are being broken out by a group of thugs with hammers and baseball bats. It looked like a situation where the trapped motorists had no ability to retreat.


If this doesn't stop now there will be more bloodshed and more lives ruined over stupid situations like this. People will start fighting back if they feel their life is in danger,and rightfully so.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Lots of Blame to go around, and alot of Questions should have bee asked and answered, long before it got this far. If you were the camera man? Do you put it on Social media? Do you give it to the media? or do you take it to the police and Prosecutor and tell them- Take care of this get it Handled, fire the Cops, do what has to be done OR I give it to the Media- Your Choice! Cause the way the Clip was handled Created Hundreds of Criminals and Millions of dollars of Damage and lots of Social Distrust and that's what the Camera man has hanging over his head , as well as the Police Dept. and also Mr. Floyd. and their actions


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It’s the media & politics driving this. They don’t care what the aftermath is, only 2020 elections. I’ll give you two guesses who is instigating this and first two don’t count. The politicos and officials who stood by and let the looting, arson and rioting go should be brought up on charges.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DJA said:


> Lots of Blame to go around


I don't see it the same way, I think the big problem is that we "do" spread the blame around. Blame the one or two stupid police officers and treat them just like we treat the thousands and thousand of other murders and idiotic criminals we catch and convict every year. They get a fair trial, probably go to prison just like every other lawbreaking individual.
Don't blame society, don't blame me, don't blame the media or the 799, 999 other good officers, blame the one or two bad individuals.
Same with the looters, I don't blame the media or politicians for stiring their actions, I blame those individuals that are committing those barbaric acts.
You and I witness the same media and hear the same political slant but we weren't out smashing Windows or setting fires---- 
It comes down to personal responsibility Imo.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

"An eye for an eye only ends up making the whole world blind."

Ghandi


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I have to agree with you, but we don't know the whole story, and we can't pass judgement if we don't have the facts and reasons, and very few people are in the know
But Media and Social media, Drugs have made it ugly


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

garhtr said:


> I don't see it the same way, I think the big problem is that we "do" spread the blame around. Blame the one or two stupid police officers and treat them just like we treat the thousands and thousand of other murders and idiotic criminals we catch and convict every year. They get a fair trial, probably go to prison just like every other lawbreaking individual.
> Don't blame society, don't blame me, don't blame the media or the 799, 999 other good officers, blame the one or two bad individuals.
> Same with the looters, I don't blame the media or politicians for stiring their actions, I blame thoseindividuals that are committing those barbaric acts.
> 
> ...


Not blaming cops, people that are rioting are low IQ and criminals. There are activist who have been sent in to incite rioting. It could have been shut down with firm action at the start. It was not for political reasons. Yes, criminal behavior is the choice of the individual but in this case we have outside forces at work. The prize is 2020 elections and it doesn’t matter what or who is hurt to get them there.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I say a eye for eye. If you murder someone intentionally you get the death penalty. That would make people think twice about it. Why use thousands and thousands of tax dollars on these people rotting in jail.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Drm50 said:


> The prize is 2020 elections and it doesn’t matter what or who is hurt to get them there


I think we're on the same page. My previous post, in a round about way was meant to suggest that if we "could" take politics out of it (I understand many won't) --this case is no different than the dozens of other events that happen daily in America, fair trial, deemed guilty or innocent by a jury of peers, no riots.
The problems start when we/others start to spread the blame to a dozen different avenues (politics/money)
It's sad many will use any incident for political power or even monetary gain when one or two individuals act inappropriately.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Law abiding citizens don't end up handcuffed. on the ground. with a cop kneeling on their head for no reason, JS


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

One of the rioters says they're coming to the suburbs next. Better not try that here where I live..All I will say on that..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The victim in this case will probably have a record reaching back into childhood. Everyone of these high profile racial cases has involved a Hood Rat. We just had the shooting in Georgia where father and son were arrested for murder of a black man. Media jumped on it and made choir boy out of the victim. They do it every time. I guess this time victim didn’t die from strangulation but at this point it don’t matter. The FBI is coming in to investigate, while there they should check out imported activist sent to incite violence. 
Same people who send activist to Tex-Mex border to organize the Caravans of illegals. America will never be taken down from outside enemies. Only by the scum in our own communities.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Drm50 said:


> America will never be taken down from outside enemies. Only by the scum in our own communities.


Im guessing there are a lot of people that will never let that happen or at least try their damndest.
Am in not refeering too our military


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

wife saw on facebook that a protest has started in downtown akron, its peaceful right now but i have a feeling when the sun goes down things will change. i live about 6 miles from there, sure hope it dont spread towards my place. i dont think they are stupid enough to mess with home owners because they might not like the end result


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Noah had a real good take. I urge everyone to watch it. Its on racism and society


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Face the facts, the protesters are NOT the looters. The LOOTERS are merely taking advantage of the protesters and the civil authorities by showing up and doing their thuggish acts.
Drop the first five LOOTERS coming out of the targeted businesses and it will stop.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hearing rumors of possible trouble in Durham tonight. Hope not...Pray for all the cops and National Guardsmen as they face these homegrown anarchists..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I saw an interview that the cop and the victim had worked together somewhere in the past
and there was bad blood between them. Their boss was interviewed on TV.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

so i drove through town. buildings are still smoking. the crowds are all there again. minnesota has a problem theyre unwilling to acknowledge. the crime rate here has been rising for some time. groups of somalians have been attacking white people for some time. a lot of these looters and rioters are somalians, you can tell by their head shape. then theres the welfare leeches. chicagoans and those from gary indiana have been moving here solely for the welfare which is great. then theres the antifa people..... but..but... the mayor, governor and attorney general are now blaming out of town "white surpremists". which is an absolute lie. minnesotans are a dumb people and not very worldly. terribly naive when it comes to urban crime. they still believe in the "magical dirt theory".

this just came through my twitter feed. the governor and mayor lying again. im shocked...
NEW: A search of Hennepin County jail logs from May 29-30 so far show 45 people who appear to be connected to the Minneapolis disorder have been booked. Of those people: 38: Minnesota address 6: out-of-state address 1: no info
https://twitter.com/TheoKeith/status/1266823809170096132


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

get live feed on Cleveland riot at cleveland.com

A real shame


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well, it seems the corona has been kicked to the curb for the new crisis, and all of this is happening in an election year. anybody with at least an 6th grade education can figure out who is behind it. hint......the same ones who hid during the corona crisis and didnt help


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Ferguson effect 2.0 coming to every city soon, as in, calls for the police to “depressed” neighborhoods will be ignored for next 6-12 months....and rightfully so!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Don’t do stupid things and you won’t get choked out by police. It’s real simple.


I do NOT agree! The sentence for trying to pass a counterfeit 20 is now the death sentence? With the police officer functioning as judge, jury, and executioner?! You can't be serious!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...just got back from a out of the way place at westbranch...can't even get cell to work at this spot. Home now and just watched a few videos from downtown Cleveland with what's happening/Akron as well...

...kinda wish I was back at that spot now.

Don.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

5 of the first 6 arrested in Cleveland were from out of state..

We got trouble in Fayetteville. Some of the "protesters " ran afoul of a neighborhood near Fort Bragg..Met homeowners with shotguns leveled at their bellies...They fled.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

These goofballs wonder why they end up in jail and police get involved during their "protests" all they do is reinforce the exact things they are trying to get people to stop comparing them with


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I really have to bite my tongue in this thread. At the end of the day it’s about all the elephants in the room that nobody wants to talk about and nobody will ever convince me otherwise. It’s all terrible...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

double post..


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I really have to bite my tongue in this thread. At the end of the day it’s about all the elephants in the room that nobody wants to talk about and nobody will ever convince me otherwise. It’s all terrible...


It’s unbelievable....... or maybe not?


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

MLK said that riots are the language of the unheard.

Many quote this as an endorsement of using violent means to get a point across, but if you put the statement in the context of what he was actually saying, the point was that if you resort to violence, you've already lost the argument.

The cop should be in jail. There's no excuse for what he did... and no excuse for him being on the force as long as he was with as many complaints and the long line of evidence of misconduct he had.

That being said, riots and looting solve absolutely nothing. It destroys the livelihood of the people who own those businesses and provide those services for that community, and only serves to bury the message of the legitimate protesters behind the actions of the violent.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> 5 of the first 6 arrested in Cleveland were from out of state..


I believe this is in violation of a federal law......Let's see if they prosecute that way


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

When will George Soros ever face charges?


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

billy4prez said:


> Im sorry but, they were fired. Thats it? What can I say, I was raised by a combat veteran. The two things that he taught me was ( when in a situation like this) is just remember once you pull the trigger, you cant take it back, and when you carry a gun you have "raised the stakes ". Which leo can and do every day. Do they teach that to leo anymore? I just think that some people have a legitimate concern about leo. This is a perfect example. What would happened if no video was recorded? Can you see my concern why you're investigated by your own?


imo don't understand how anyone can kill someone with hands cuffs behind his back there were other cops and someone filmed it. they had to know they were being filmed why did they standby for nine min. dose not make sense to me


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A Molotov Cocktail is a deadly weapon. Anyone throwing them should be shot on sight. Protestors and rioters need their heads busted. When these idiots wake up with their teeth busted off and stitches in their scalps they will take up alternative types of recreation.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Calm Down!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

billy4prez said:


> Wow, I can't believe what I just read. Have you seen any of the video? He was killed for possibly passing a fake $20 dollar bill and that is about it. I hope it wakes up the thugs with a gun and a badge. I know burning down the city is counterproductive, but how else do you get someone's attention nowadays? Peaceful protests don't work....


all I can say is wow ... you're dissing his thoughts and then you post something like this  yeah, sure, you pissed me off so I'll just torch everything in sight, that's a great attitude  who determines what's egregious enough to allow this behavior??? if you poll and normal group of civilized, respectful people, the answer would be a resounding NOTHING is that egregious ... I could, off the top of my head, think of , oh, maybe a thousand better ways to protest that would better serve everyone than looting and burning  next month those folks will be whining about the lack of services and blight of the hundreds of burned buildings and businesses ... then they'll expect some sort of government funding to rebuild things ...


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

JamesF said:


> These kinds of protests aren't organized. There are people, that are just waiting for some thing like this. These people arm themselves in a way to incite violence and damage, to also create a dangerous environment. Who brings fireworks to a protest or demonstration? Along with very expensive lasers, to stave off aircraft. Let alone bring flammable materials to burn down whatever they desire. And care very little about causing harm to others. Also, some just can't help themselves, but to get involved. For the similar aspect of not looking at a horrible accident. People just can't get enough of this stuff. They are the weak minded people that can easily be led to do the bidding of others, while the "others "stand back and bathe in their accomplishments.


I would respectfully disagree JamesF ... thousands of people don't just magically show up at the same place at the same time with signs and the tools of riots such as burning materials and fireworks that they just happened to be keeping in their trunks in case a protest breaks out  you are 100% right about weak minded sheep being led on and used by outside agitators, but those folks did show up with a certain mindset in the first place ... I wonder if "I just couldn't help myself, I got caught up in the frenzy" would work as defense for looting and arson in any other situation?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Preliminary autopsy report for George Floyd:

https://www.insider.com/george-floyd-non-responsive-before-officer-took-knee-off-neck-2020-5


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Disgusted by the actions of the police officers who killed George Floyd.

Disgusted by the looters and vandals taking advantage of the situation. 

Disgusted by the unseen organizers and powers that are seeding these “protests” to turn them violent.

Just freaking disgusted in general.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I find this whole situation disgusting. I know it looks bad on the Police Officer, but I really want to see or find out for sure what led up to the man being handcuffed and put on the ground before I pass judgment on him.... I do not believe that the officer intended to kill the man, but only to restrain him. That guy was a big dude and even handcuffed he could still pose a real danger...The peaceful protesters well within there constitutional rights, but as for the looter , nothing short of domestic terrorist I would fully support shooting them.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

To many people trying to find reasons to justify the rioters, looters and demonstrators. There is no justification for it. When people are destroying property and attacking citizens they forfeit their own rights.
To protect the public these people should be shoot on sight. They are terrorist no matter what they are protesting. The authorities are not fulfilling there duties because of politics.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Isnt there still a restriction from gatherings of more than 20 people?

Plenty of options to arrest and take this crap off of our streets

Good things happen to good people

Disregard of the law is the best way to find yourself on the wrong side of the law


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

"Man, sure wish they would get the national guard in there to get the riots under control" 
Sitting on your porch relaxing, reading the good book with a cold glass of ice tea.
"Light 'em up"
https://streamable.com/u2jzoo


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

baitguy said:


> I would respectfully disagree JamesF ... thousands of people don't just magically show up at the same place at the same time with signs and the tools of riots such as burning materials and fireworks that they just happened to be keeping in their trunks in case a protest breaks out  you are 100% right about weak minded sheep being led on and used by outside agitators, but those folks did show up with a certain mindset in the first place ... I wonder if "I just couldn't help myself, I got caught up in the frenzy" would work as defense for looting and arson in any other situation?


You are correct, however I am talking about very few select people. It only takes a few instigators to set violence in motion. My opinion of the fires and lasers was just that.
I was watching a news interview with a member of SWAT, and the laser tactics have an effect on pilots vision. The officer was from the Miami Dade county. He stated that, this is becoming an issue in certain areas where raids are being conducted at night and aircraft are involved, it's hard to not hear a helicopter in close proximity.


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

baitguy said:


> all I can say is wow ... you're dissing his thoughts and then you post something like this  yeah, sure, you pissed me off so I'll just torch everything in sight, that's a great attitude  who determines what's egregious enough to allow this behavior??? if you poll and normal group of civilized, respectful people, the answer would be a resounding NOTHING is that egregious ... I could, off the top of my head, think of , oh, maybe a thousand better ways to protest that would better serve everyone than looting and burning  next month those folks will be whining about the lack of services and blight of the hundreds of burned buildings and businesses ... then they'll expect some sort of government funding to rebuild things ...


I watched the video and all I can say is sometimes you have to throw some tea in the harbor to get people to listen. Don't get me wrong it sucks but that's the way things have been for along time. There told not to kneel, I don't like the kneeling either but it didn't seem to do much good. I know alot of people like to point to the peaceful protests in Lansing as how its done. However could you imagine what might happen if the lockdowns would keep happening. I bet things would change at those protests as well.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

billy4prez said:


> I watched the video and all I can say is sometimes you have to throw some tea in the harbor to get people to listen. Don't get me wrong it sucks but that's the way things have been for along time. There told not to kneel, I don't like the kneeling either but it didn't seem to do much good. I know alot of people like to point to the peaceful protests in Lansing as how its done. However could you imagine what might happen if the lockdowns would keep happening. I bet things would change at those protests as well.


I often see people bringing up things like the Boston Tea Party in an attempt to justify rioting and looting, but the context and the actions are entirely different. 

The colonists dumped the tea into the harbor because it was being taxed out the butt specifically when sold to those colonists. They were being exploited by the British, and in a show of defiance, they trashed the product that was being used to exploit them. 

The patriots who dumped the tea in the harbor didn't go around fire-bombing the boats, they didn't burn down the general stores that were selling the tea, they didn't trash the towns they lived in and steal from their neighbors.

Also, for all intents and purposes, the Boston Tea Party was a peaceful protest. No one was fired upon or assaulted during, nobody looted anything or destroyed anything other than the tea... they just dumped the tea in an effort to tell Britain that we weren't going to take their crap anymore.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Isnt there still a restriction from gatherings of more than 20 people?
> 
> Plenty of options to arrest and take this crap off of our streets
> 
> ...


Ohio extended social gathering of more than ten people till July 1 except for religion and protesting. makes no sense that was by dr. amy


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

You have to wonder about the character of a people that can be misled into thievery, arson, and violence by outside people, the new media line. If every city in America is being destroyed by "outsiders" we need to find that enclave in the middle of nowhere and nuke it!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

billy4prez said:


> I watched the video and all I can say is sometimes you have to throw some tea in the harbor to get people to listen. Don't get me wrong it sucks but that's the way things have been for along time. There told not to kneel, I don't like the kneeling either but it didn't seem to do much good. I know alot of people like to point to the peaceful protests in Lansing as how its done. However could you imagine what might happen if the lockdowns would keep happening. I bet things would change at those


tea in the harbor isn't even close to burning and looting all across America, most in places that weren't involved in this particular "protest" ... target has closed over 100 stores over this, and they had nothing to do with it, just happened to have corporate headquarters in Minneapolis ... considerably different than throwing a few kegs of tea leaves in the water ... tired of listening to the BS about everything is race related, some might be but if you're breaking the law, it's not about race, it's about you being stupid ... unlikely they'll arrest most of these people, much of that because of ethnicity and being afraid of being chastised for calling them out, but pathetic that anyone thinks this is justified ...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

WETSHIRT said:


> people that can be misled into thievery, arson, and violence by outside people,


 I doubt many are being misled, people see an opportunity to steal, burn and commit acts of violence with little chance of consequence. They know exactly what they're doing, nothing new here, we've seen it before.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Whether your city wins a national championship or gets devastated by a natural disaster or whatever, there seems to be a certain type of people that deems it okay to act out in a way that is unacceptable to most humans, and yet we tolerate it as a society.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Buster24 said:


> The victim was in handcuffs.....should have put him in cruiser and back to station.....this cop murdered the victim....cannot sugarcoat this attack....this bs needs to stop!!!!


I don't believe one sane person would argue what you just said. 
But what is going on now is not because of what that idiot cop did.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> To many people trying to find reasons to justify the rioters, looters and demonstrators. There is no justification for it. When people are destroying property and attacking citizens they forfeit their own rights.
> To protect the public these people should be shoot on sight. They are terrorist no matter what they are protesting. The authorities are not fulfilling there duties because of politics.


Please don't confuse legitimate protesters with rioters and looters! And yes, there is justification for the protesters, none for the others. Hell, this nation was founded in protest. A protest that went as far as war! 

I do agree that it's time to read people the riot act! If we see you looting, we're going to start shooting! There was a time in this country when looters were shot on sight!


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

baitguy said:


> tea in the harbor isn't even close to burning and looting all across America, most in places that weren't involved in this particular "protest" ... target has closed over 100 stores over this, and they had nothing to do with it, just happened to have corporate headquarters in Minneapolis ... considerably different than throwing a few kegs of tea leaves in the water ... tired of listening to the BS about everything is race related, some might be but if you're breaking the law, it's not about race, it's about you being stupid ... unlikely they'll arrest most of these people, much of that because of ethnicity and being afraid of being chastised for calling them out, but pathetic that anyone thinks this is justified ...[/QUOT
> I guess we will have to agree to disagree. To me when you fast 200 years its pretty close to the same thing. It doesn't make it right and if you said enough is enough lets bring in the hum vees and national guard I would not disagree with you. Lets get this hissy fit taken care of. However I think that there is reason to listen to there grievances. I think that you would be less likely to listen to there grievances if they would have not thrown a hissy fit.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Wal-Mart in Avon closed early tonight at 5:00 pm. My wife and daughter tried to go there at 6:00 pm and it was already closed. Word is that all suburban Cleveland area Wal-marts closed early as rumors of looting in the suburbs spread on social media. I just strapped up and drove around town a bit, nothing out of the ordinary going on, other businesses open and people going about things as normal.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I heard the local cops were staging around South Park Mall in case the idiots decide to expand their horizons ... also heard a rumor that downtown Cleveo might be closed tomorrow ...


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Wal-Mart in Avon closed early tonight at 5:00 pm. My wife and daughter tried to go there at 6:00 pm and it was already closed. Word is that all suburban Cleveland area Wal-marts closed early as rumors of looting in the suburbs spread on social media. I just strapped up and drove around town a bit, nothing out of the ordinary going on, other businesses open and people going about things as normal.


the looters don't even know how to get to avon they are a product of there environment


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

these so called protesters are trying to out do the covid 19, very sad that police are not allowed to put a stop to it


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone heard of protesters getting paid to protest? Vandalize? Loot? If there is any truth to it, it would be interesting to know who is paying for it. I heard they get paid $18.00/hour


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

cement569 said:


> these so called protesters are trying to out do the covid 19, very sad that police are not allowed to put a stop to it


u notice that during the lockdown protest flags were everywhere. the only flags I c now are being burnt


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I heard several reports of carloads with out of town plates coming into the city ... downtown Cleveo closed to pedestrian and vehicle traffic until tuesday


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

baitguy said:


> I heard several reports of carloads with out of town plates coming into the city ... downtown Cleveo closed to pedestrian and vehicle traffic until tuesday


 where do they come from and why are they still here


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...tonight...and still going on.

Streetsboro and just doing the backyard fire/fish fry. Got morgan wallen/Blake Shelton a singing off in the background and a thinking about <stuff>

...wow...kinda sick and tired of what's going on in world as I'm sure as you all...I'm not going to bitch about it too much anymore. 

...I got mine to look out for and all...still working ... still breathing ... still will take them notes and preach here and there...

...I use music and I use that music every day. 

Example...Blake and Gods country. 

Stay vigilant stay twisted.

Don.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Commies rioting in Columbus got everything closing down early. 
Closed the gas pumps down at Kroger and Turkey Hill early.
Really !
No fuel and owe me about $ 0.90 cent a gallon x 35 !


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw hotels in north olmsted were packed with out of state plates. I wouldn't doubt the "airport" hotels on Engle road in middleburg are packed too. 

I know people travel, but not everybody gunna fill up a hotel with out of state. People travel within our own state. Definitely suspicious


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...kenny Chesney 

Love for love city...with ole boy.

Ziggy Marley. 

If this could be played now with a strong soul to Express words that I can't. 

Don.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Fisherman ain’t the problem. That’s for sure.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes. I would say my last post about not being able to get fuel may have come off as a little selfish! But I as a lot of us had nothing to do with any of this ! 
Mr. Floyd did not deserve what happened to him and people have the right to protest peacefully about those issues. However local elected officials (Mayor's) need to be held accountable for the actions of their police force. Root out the bad in your police force !
Peaceful protesters should be helping the police root out the the people that are inciting the police to react !
This includes pushing into areas not allowed. Throwing water bottles, bricks, rocks, firecrackers and anything else at officers and horses.
Step back ! And point these idiots out !
Help them do their Job !
I am guessing 99% would rather not be in their situation ! Getting yelled at for 12 hour shifts !
They have a life and loving families too !


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

mike hunt said:


> Has anyone heard of protesters getting paid to protest? Vandalize? Loot? If there is any truth to it, it would be interesting to know who is paying for it. I heard they get paid $18.00/hour


That’s easy, who usually pays for protests?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So I wake up to the news. The mobs set fire to St Johns church, defaced the afl-cio building and the Lincoln Memorial. Now think about that for a second. Lincoln Memorial!! All this crap done while laughing and filming it. 60 secret service agents injured. 
It’s time to put the hammer down. How many nights should the agents and police force be put through this. 
Sickening! 

We got an email last night from corporate. Many of us were to go back to work today. Now it’s changed to next Monday due to the riots. Not covid but riots. Unbelievable. This is pathetic.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Take them down. They need to split some scalps and bust off some teeth. Enough is Enough.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

hailtothethief said:


> Fisherman ain’t the problem. That’s for sure.


Right? I just want the bass to bite...


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

burnsj5 said:


> "Man, sure wish they would get the national guard in there to get the riots under control"
> Sitting on your porch relaxing, reading the good book with a cold glass of ice tea.
> "Light 'em up"
> https://streamable.com/u2jzoo


Where was this video taken? Also, W.T.F.?!?

Sorry, but I'd be sitting on my porch if I wanted to do so. And then I'd be raising holy hell if these idiots did this crap to me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

We have a job site in Cleveland and that’s shutdown for a couple of days.BS! If they would start making examples with some of these guys, this would stop really quick..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Redheads said:


> View attachment 360161


Is that really from Columbus?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

kevinw said:


> Right? I just want the bass to bite...


They are for that matter. Fished 4 days last week and over 100+ bass last week with a couple citation non bass fish in the mix.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> Is that really from Columbus?


According to the Columbus Dispatch.........I couldn't believe my eyes


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

bobk said:


> Is that really from Columbus?


Doesn't bode well for people in this environment.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just Fishin' said:


> Where was this video taken? Also, W.T.F.?!?
> 
> Sorry, but I'd be sitting on my porch if I wanted to do so. And then I'd be raising holy hell if these idiots did this crap to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The video is from Minneapolis. What kind of hell can one raise in that situation? Looks like your porch is off limits after a certain time...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Redheads said:


> According to the Columbus Dispatch.........I couldn't believe my eyes


Scary. Finger on the trigger of an ak


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

burnsj5 said:


> The video is from Minneapolis. What kind of hell can one raise in that situation? Looks like your porch is off limits after a certain time...


Interesting.. unplugged from the news all weekend and it seems I missed a bit.

This seems to me that they handled this very poorly. Infringing on rights, excessive force..

Can see a lawsuit resulting from this..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Lock and Load....time to issue looters a warning.....looters will be shot!!!!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> Scary. Finger on the trigger of an ak


Just the fact that there are people waving around AK's in this country during these times that are not the law is scary enough for me.

stay safe


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I feel sorry for people who live in these cities. That’s where the trouble will stay. The rioters & Looters can’t survive where people own their property and the local law enforcement will protect their citizens before they worry about party politics. I think it will end tonight with 101st Airborne being sent in. Our laws need enforced, Looters & arsonist shot on sight.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Yakphisher said:


> They are for that matter. Fished 4 days last week and over 100+ bass last week with a couple citation non bass fish in the mix.


I don't mean to derail the thread... but I can't catch anything where I'm at, and I've seen every other angler out at the locations I've been stricken with the same luck. 

The only fish I've seen anyone catch this past week was yesterday... I saw a guy pull a very nice largemouth out of a local lake on his first cast using a small fire tiger crankbait. He kept fishing there for a couple hours after and didn't catch anything else. 

The bass bite in my area has been pretty horrible lately.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Why is there even the term "looting"?
I guess during civil unrest stealing isn't stealing anymore? Seems silly to not just call it what it is!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

George Floyd who?


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Workingman said:


> Why is there even the term "looting"?
> I guess during civil unrest stealing isn't stealing anymore? Seems silly to not just call it what it is!


Probably because looting is a specific form of mass-theft that only really happens during brief periods of chaos where authorities are distracted by other things, such as violent rioting and/or attempting to rescue people during natural disasters. 

It's more of an opportunistic action taken by a large number of people, as opposed to most other forms of theft.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

PUBLISHED: ABOUT AN HOUR AGO
UPDATED: 16 MINUTES AGO
COLUMBUS, Ohio - Columbus police posted on social media Monday that all "inbound traffic into the city is temporarily halted."

This comes after four days of protests in downtown Columbus following the death of George Floyd in Minneapolis.

Police said outbound traffic is allowed and said people should have a work or personal ID with them.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Have to guess those folks that moved into the gentrified neighborhoods are loving that decision today huh ? Got to think that real estate value may be affected?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

That statement has been corrected...
There are NO street closures.....
....there was a “ miscommunication”
So, it Did go out, but was a mis take!
Channel 6 news
Channel 4 news


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

You are correct MR Ducks, WBNS updated the story on their website.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Did the Coronavirus just disappear ?
If these protesters don't stop dropping like flies because they are in mass groups. Most no masks.
Not practicing social distancing !
Then we have been fed a huge bowl of crap.
Shutting down our economy that was going so well. For what ?
Coronavirus does not affect Protesters ?
We can keep business's 
Closed and people are out of work ! Throw you in jail for cutting hair. But 
ok to mass assemble and loot !
NOTHING WRONG WITH 
THIS PICTURE !


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

here is my take on this, first there was a phoney impeachment then a phoney flu and now organized rioting nation wide. all in an election year, it takes an average third grader to figure out who is behind all of this


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Since we are not allowed to have baseball, NBA or any sports, our poor ESPN channels are drying up, so lets have riot challenge. Baltimore Vs San Fran, or any of the towns with action. They can get some of the national news guys to do the announcing, we are all watching every night I imagine.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> I feel sorry for people who live in these cities. That’s where the trouble will stay. The rioters & Looters can’t survive where people own their property and the local law enforcement will protect their citizens before they worry about party politics. I think it will end tonight with 101st Airborne being sent in. Our laws need enforced, Looters & arsonist shot on sight.


What city are they being sent to ???


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

cement569 said:


> here is my take on this, first there was a phoney impeachment then a phoney flu and now organized rioting nation wide. all in an election year, it takes an average third grader to figure out who is behind all of this


Yea. Evidently covid just magically left Michigan Today !
Their Govenor decided to open it up early !


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

The media really is nothing but poison.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

um not citizens, domestic terrorists. and as for the flu i travel state wide dealing with custimers and have yet to meet anyone who had , got or know anyone who had the flu


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Fort Bragg mobilizing troops to send to Washington..


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> The media really is nothing but poison.


That ain't no lie brother. All of a sudden they have something else to overinflated.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yes, this does remind me of the 60's and 70's. Does anyone remember the SDS? If not; it's known as the Student Democratic Society. A Communist backed organization. Their objective was to create civil unrest, spread deception, promote communism through propaganda, and a whole host of other ways to divide the nation. These organizations have not gone away, they split into many factions. I'm not going to name the other entities, for my own personal reasons and protection. Again, outside sources are at play here. Many people around the world hate America and the citizens. The average American, doesn't have a clue about how much is invested in bringing down this great country. 
My first impression of this was somewhat of a shock, upon learning, that we as Americans are blindly going through life as if everything is a ok. My studies of foreign entities, that are anti American, finally led to investigation of home grown terrorists. And some of those go back into the 30's. These are people that are just itching to recruit and grow evil. Jim Jones, is a prime example, and that was just the religious side of controlled power and evil. The issues we are facing, is one long thread of diabolic behavior, spread by evil conspirators,as far back as memory serves.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The big issue is integrity. Those cops had none. The minneapolis police department has none. 3 cops stood by and watched george floyd get strangled to death. Then after the minneapolis police department released a bull **** statement george floyd died of a medical incident.

First duty is to the people. Cops are going to have to hold each other accountable to weed out the bad apples.. It took the national media showing every black person what happened to get chauvin arrested 4 days later. Shame on those other 3 cops.


----------

